# He's grown sooo much!!! *Pics*



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Our Rowdy the day we brought him home (5/31/10 8 weeks)...









Rowdy Today 2/2/11 (10 months)




























I cant believe how big he has gotten


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Is he a flame-point Siamese? He's gorgeous!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

He is a flamepoint we think he's pretty gorgeous Thanks! His coat is chinchilla soft, and he has the brightest blue eyes you've ever seen.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I love before-and-after pictures that show how they've grown. He's beautiful...such a lovely coat and coloring, and he was such a sweetie on the day you brought him home. Now, he couldn't possibly have been "rowdy" back then, so how did he get his name?


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh he's crazy! In fact we could not decide on his name (he had three other names before Rowdy) one day my hubby asked me why I brought home such a Rowdy cat, hence the name!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

You're gonna need a bigger chair.


----------



## Jackmom (Sep 26, 2010)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

beautiful kitty. it reminds me of my sephi when i rescued her at 6 weeks old, he was so tiny like yours. i never thought he will get as big as he is now.. everyone is telling me what do i feed him? he is not fat but built big!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Sephi reminds me so much of Rowdy!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ack! Cute overload! He's a stunner!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Flamepoints unite!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Ack! Cute overload! He's a stunner!


 
Your Ninja and Sully are to die for as well! This forum we have here is full of beautiful kitties!



> Flamepoints unite!! :wink:


You know it!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's so pretty - looks soft too.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I just love Rowdy. Both his personality and looks are to die for. He's grown up into a very handsome kitty!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

looking at his tail and rear foot length he is no where near done growing, stunning cat!!!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Jan Rebecca said:


> He's so pretty - looks soft too.


He's super super soft, like a chinchilla!



Time Bandit said:


> I just love Rowdy. Both his personality and looks are to die for. He's grown up into a very handsome kitty!


Thanks! I have a soft spot for your Alice... she reminds me so much of my Malley, I know you probably have your hands full with just her alone! 



tghsmith said:


> looking at his tail and rear foot length he is no where near done growing, stunning cat!!!


The Vet estimates he'll be anywhere from 18-20 lbs full grown... He is all muscle!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> The Vet estimates he'll be anywhere from 18-20 lbs full grown... He is all muscle!


Holy smokes!! Abby is 7 lbs full grown, and if I ever shaved her she'd lose a few pounds! So, Rowdy is 3 Abby's, all in one.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

Susan said:


> Holy smokes!! Abby is 7 lbs full grown, and if I ever shaved her she'd lose a few pounds! So, Rowdy is 3 Abby's, all in one.


 
I know! Malley is really petite as well, sometimes I forget I am picking her up, and not Rowdy and I almost throw out my back from the unneeded exertion


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rowdy has grown into such a handsome boy! 

Flame points are great cats. I think they have all the best qualities of orange cats and Siamese.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

katlover13 said:


> Rowdy has grown into such a handsome boy!
> 
> Flame points are great cats. I think they have all the best qualities of orange cats and Siamese.


Thanks! He is quite the charmer...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They do grow too quickly. He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> Thanks! I have a soft spot for your Alice... she reminds me so much of my Malley, I know you probably have your hands full with just her alone!


Being a Tortie owner yerself, you _know _I have my hands full! 

But seriously...Rowdy, makes me want a flame point of my own. He's so beautiful!


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

love.my.cats said:


> They do grow too quickly. He's a gorgeous boy!


I can't believe he's not even a year old yet.....



Time Bandit said:


> Being a Tortie owner yerself, you _know _I have my hands full!
> 
> But seriously...Rowdy, makes me want a flame point of my own. He's so beautiful!


You have quite the trio of beautiful girls.. I'm sure Rowdy would have a _blast_ with them!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

RowdyAndMalley said:


> You have quite the trio of beautiful girls.. I'm sure Rowdy would have a _blast_ with them!


Aww, thank you muchly.  And I'm sure he would. I'm sure my girls wouldn't mind being in the presence of such a good looking boy either, heh.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Rowdy is adorable! He kind of looks like Vinnie.



sephi said:


> beautiful kitty. it reminds me of my sephi when i rescued her at 6 weeks old, he was so tiny like yours. i never thought he will get as big as he is now.. everyone is telling me what do i feed him? he is not fat but built big!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Your cat sephi looks like Vinnie too.


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

konstargirl said:


> Rowdy is adorable! He kind of looks like Vinnie.
> 
> 
> 
> Your cat sephi looks like Vinnie too.


Vinnie has very interesting markings, he is definetly a beautiful boy.


----------

